# my buddies 40lb musky



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

My buddy Ivan Stein from mingo junction ohio caught this muskie out at piedmont lake last summer. its a monster, almost was state record (which was also caught at piedmont) figured id share the pic with you guys .

40lbs 54"


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats not a muskie...


its the Lock Ness Monster!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

when i saw the thread title i was skeptical... but that's a monster! made my 22# look like a minnow


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome fish! whats it doin in the bathroom? lol


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

He's stocking his bathtub, obviously.

Great fish, that thing could eat anything I've ever caught.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow! Nice fish, I was expecting to see the legendary picture of that giant European Esox that has been caught all over the world and circulated around this site and others thousands of times.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Was he tryin to keep it alive in the bath tub?
That thing could eat my 5yr old son almost.

Nice one!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That looks like the taxidermy version of it. I am guessing he was giving it a shower to knock some of the dust off? Quite an odd place to take a picture of a trophy fish. 

Piedmont does have some really big musky in it.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe he was releasing it.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

That is an awsome fish, I bet it gave a hell of a fight.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe it smelled a little FISHY and he decided to wash it off..
Nice catch..Congrats


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

MDBuckeye said:


> Was he tryin to keep it alive in the bath tub?
> That thing could eat my 5yr old son almost.
> 
> Nice one!


and the neighbors great dane! Lol awesome fish!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

looks like a taxidermy job, but a nice fish none the less. too bad it didn't swim away.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

he had it in the bathtub till he knew where else to put it , what the hell else was he supposed to do with it , he wasnt fittin it in the freezer unless his freezer was at the morgue lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! lol nice feeesh!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish! If I caught it, it would probably be on the wall too. It would be a tuff call. That's a true trophy.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Awesome fish for sure but no where near a state record. 15lbs short of Joe's 55lb which is the only muskie every caught in ohio over 50lbs. 
definitely a muskie to be proud of though. 
nice job. 
BB


----------



## RWeaver (Mar 4, 2010)

if that thing is still needs fed my wifes tongue would b available


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Only missed tying the state record by 15 pounds 2 ounces.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

It is not illegal to keep fish. Some of these hardcore catch, photo, release,/ catch & release guys need to ease up on these people. In the state of Ohio you are allowed to keep one Muskellunge of any size per day!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

jay2k said:


> Maybe he was releasing it.


Nice catch! It out-grew his aquarium and he's releasing it down the toilet.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I cleaned up and deleted a couple of the posts in this thread.

Keep it civil and watch the language.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW !!! that is one nice fish,my guess is it died and he`s going to flush it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i've seen a muskie in person that is very close to 55lb, would have went over except it was dropping eggs. came from west branch


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

that's a beast for sure- a true fish of a lifetime...

Willy- Any story of the fight & catch? Can you get a picture of the mount?


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I love how they removed my comment....


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

RWeaver said:


> if that thing is still needs fed my wifes tongue would b available


Hahaha...

And take it up with the state if you have a problem with someone keeping a fish. As long as it's legal that thing would be on my wall too.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

BOO said:


> I love how they removed my comment....


We may remove more too.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> i've seen a muskie in person that is very close to 55lb, would have went over except it was dropping eggs. came from west branch


Hahahahaha. OOOOkkkaaay. And then you woke up  You are DREAMING. Gosh people are so quick to judge or throw out numbers. A 55 pound musky is an absolute giant.

I am a hardcore catch and release guy, but lets not let this thread get hijacked with opinions and views of every "musky expert" out there. This fish is huge, good for your buddy who caught it!! I appreciate you sharing the pic, as you didnt have to do that. Thanks and tell your buddy nice work!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Hahahahaha. OOOOkkkaaay. And then you woke up  You are DREAMING. Gosh people are so quick to judge or throw out numbers. A 55 pound musky is an absolute giant.
> 
> I am a hardcore catch and release guy, but lets not let this thread get hijacked with opinions and views of every "musky expert" out there. This fish is huge, good for your buddy who caught it!! I appreciate you sharing the pic, as you didnt have to do that. Thanks and tell your buddy nice work!!



Muskiejim actually there is alot of truth behind a 55lb musky from w.b. It was a long time ago but the story was actually put in an issue of In-Fisherman . A guy was in his boat in the mouth of silver creek and a huge egg laden female was swimming on the surface and the guy caught it with his hands. He then tried to say he caught it with a rod and reel . If he would of done that I believe but dont quote me that it would of been the new state record .


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Bulldawg said:


> Muskiejim actually there is alot of truth behind a 55lb musky from w.b. It was a long time ago but the story was actually put in an issue of In-Fisherman . A guy was in his boat in the mouth of silver creek and a huge egg laden female was swimming on the surface and the guy caught it with his hands. He then tried to say he caught it with a rod and reel . If he would of done that I believe but dont quote me that it would of been the new state record .


I remember that..... it was around 20 years ago or so. I thought the fish was dying and swimming slowly at the surface. I heard the guy netted it. There are some real pigs in both westbranch and Piedmont. Nice to hear some good fish being caught at Piedmont. That lake is very up and down.
Is there any pics of the westbranch fish floating around the web?
BB


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that fish would get mounted and hung on my front porch for all to see.lol.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

If thats what you think you gotta do, then go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOO said:


> If thats what you think you gotta do, then go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To quote a line from monsters inc......"bye Boo"


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> To quote a line from monsters inc......"bye Boo"


Cram it BigDaddy, I figure they are talking about kicking me off the site, yep pretty sure I dont care. Ill just open a new account under a different username.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOO said:


> Cram it BigDaddy, I figure they are talking about kicking me off the site, yep pretty sure I dont care. Ill just open a new account under a different username.


:Banane24:If you don't care then why bother opening another account?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

there are some 50 + pounders in the scioto...shocked one up summer of 08


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Time to move on now boys. 
This one has ran it's course.


----------

